# Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm



## Siever (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute! Beim Gartenumgraben hat mich plötzlich eine Frage beschäftigt: Warum klaufe ich mir ständig 12 Tauwürmer aus Kanada für 3€, wenn doch die Regenwürmer in meinem Garten genauso groß sind und ähnlich aussehen??!
Eigentlich müssten unsere Einheimischen noch schmackhafter für unsere Fische sein, weil sie die kennen, oder nicht? Also, was haltet ihr vom guten, einheimischen Regenwurm? Und wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

die guten einheimischen Würmer gehen genausogut ...
lassen sich wahrscheinlich nur nicht so gut züchten wie die Kollegen aus Kanada ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*



Siever schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Beim Gartenumgraben hat mich plötzlich eine Frage beschäftigt: Warum klaufe ich mir ständig 12 Tauwürmer aus Kanada für 3€, wenn doch *die Regenwürmer in meinem Garten genauso groß sind und ähnlich aussehen??!*
> Eigentlich müssten unsere Einheimischen noch schmackhafter für unsere Fische sein, weil sie die kennen, oder nicht? Also, was haltet ihr vom guten, einheimischen Regenwurm? Und wo ist der Unterschied?





Ohne gekostet zu haben, sage ich mal die schmecken gleich.:q

Der einzige, erkennbare Unterschied ist die Verfügbarkeit. Wer wenig Zeit zum Sammeln hat, kauft halt welche.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## welsstipper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

irgend jemand hat mir mal gesagt, das dass genau die gleichen sind, es soll woll keinerleih unterschiede geben, alleine der name (tauwurm, kanadischer wurm etc) ist woll ne reine marketing sache.

ich suche meine würmer immer bei uns aufm sportplatz, nachts mit ner abgedunkelten leuchte. man muß nur sehr schnell sein. sonst sind sie wieder in ihrem loch


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Ich glaube, man muss unterscheiden.

Der Tauwurm ist der Wurm, den man Nachts auf feuchten Wiesen fangen kann. Dieser Wurm enspricht dem Wurm, der auch im Geschäft verkauft wird.

Beim Umgraben im Garten kommen auch andere Würmer zutage. Diese Würmer sind in ihrer Farbe mehr blass bis grau. Auch sind diese Würmer nicht so agiel wie die Tauwürmer. Zur Not kann man mit diesen Würmer auch angeln, an die Qualität und Fängigkeit des Tauwurm's kommen die aber nicht ran.

@Welsstipper

nimm mal nachts eine Taschenlampe mit rotem Licht, das können die Burschen nicht sehen


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Ich Angel nur noch mit den aus Garten, da habe ich eig immer n schönen mix aus meist 30-40% Tauwurm, 40-50% Rotwurm, 20-30% Gelbschwänzen (Mistwurm) und 5-10% anderen.

Fängigkeit ist Top.


----------



## Dunraven (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*



Siever schrieb:


> Warum klaufe ich mir ständig 12 Tauwürmer aus Kanada für 3€, wenn doch die Regenwürmer in meinem Garten genauso groß sind und ähnlich aussehen??!



Frage 1 kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich zahle für 10 Tauwürmer aus Kanada 1,50 Euro im Baumarkt, nehme ich mehr werden sie noch günstiger pro Stück. Aber die Regenwürmer bei mir im Garten oder Kompost sind meist deutlich kleiner als die aus dem laden, deshalb kaufe ich die im Laden ebenfalls und fische dann meist 2 Ruten mit Mistwürmern aus dem Kompost und 2 mit 1/2 Tauwurm. Dieses Jahr liegen die Tauwürmer noch deutlich in Führung, beim letzten Jahr bin ich nicht sicher, aber ich denke da da auch der größere Teil der 50 Aale auf den Tauwurm ging. Die geben sich aber nicht soviel. 

Von daher stellt sich die Frage schon warum Du nicht zumindest beides nutzt um die Hälfte zu sparen, und je nach Erfahrung dann ganz auf das Kaufen verzichtest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Frage 1 kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich zahle für 10 Tauwürmer aus Kanada 1,50 Euro im Baumarkt, nehme ich mehr werden sie noch günstiger pro Stück. Aber die Regenwürmer bei mir im Garten oder Kompost sind meist deutlich kleiner als die aus dem laden, deshalb kaufe ich die im Laden ebenfalls *und fische dann meist 2 Ruten mit Mistwürmern aus dem Kompost und 2 mit 1/2 Tauwurm. *Dieses Jahr liegen die Tauwürmer noch deutlich in Führung, beim letzten Jahr bin ich nicht sicher, aber ich denke da da auch der größere Teil der 50 Aale auf den Tauwurm ging. Die geben sich aber nicht soviel.
> 
> Von daher stellt sich die Frage schon warum Du nicht zumindest beides nutzt um die Hälfte zu sparen, und je nach Erfahrung dann ganz auf das Kaufen verzichtest.




Dürft ihr bei Dir/Euch echt mit vier Ruten(oder noch mehr?) angeln?

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Tauwürmer sind schon ein klasse Köder! 
Die Buddelei im Garten habe ich abgeschafft, gerade im trockenen Sommer eine undankbare Sache. Und Mistwürmer sind nun mal eine andere Köderklasse.
Eine echte Alternative zu Tauwürmern sind Rotwürmer, die man auch selbst züchten kann.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.superwurm.de/
Einmal investieren, vernünftigen Behälter dazu bauen und zugegebenermaßen stetige Pflege, dann sinkt der Tauwurmkonsum aus dem Laden dafür auch kräftig.


----------



## Dunraven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dürft ihr bei Dir/Euch echt mit vier Ruten(oder noch mehr?) angeln?
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Kommt drauf an wo.
Allgemein 4 Ruten auf Friedfisch, 4 Ruten auf Raubfisch und 1 Spinnrute (außer in der Schonzeit). In einigen Gewässern gibt es Sonderregeln wie z.B. nur 2 Ruten mit beliebigen Köder oder im Hafen 8 Ruten mit beliebigem Köder, ect. Ach ja und Gastangler sind auf 2 Friedfisch und 2 Raubfischruten beschränkt, bzw. jugendliche Gastangler auf 3 Ruten Köder beliebig.

Nur was soll daran besonders sein? Die meisten Vereine hier haben Minimum 4 Ruten erlaubt. 

Fischereiverein-Friesoythe 4 Ruten
Varel 5 Ruten
Wilhelmshaven mit Gastkarte 4 Ruten
Leer 4 Ruten
usw.


----------



## Dunraven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dürft ihr bei Dir/Euch echt mit vier Ruten(oder noch mehr?) angeln?
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Kommt drauf an wo.
Allgemein 4 Ruten auf Friedfisch, 4 Ruten auf Raubfisch und 1 Spinnrute (außer in der Schonzeit). In einigen Gewässern gibt es Sonderregeln wie z.B. nur 2 Ruten mit beliebigen Köder oder im Hafen 8 Ruten mit beliebigem Köder, ect. Ach ja und Gastangler sind natürlich auch auf 2 Friedfisch und 2 Raubfischruten beschränkt, bzw. Jugendliche auf 2 Ruten Köder beliebig.

Nur was soll daran besonders sein? Die meisten Vereine hier haben Minimum 4 Ruten erlaubt. 

Fischereiverein-Friesoythe 4 Ruten
Varel 5 Ruten
Wilhelmshaven mit Gastkarte 4 Ruten
Leer 4 Ruten
usw.


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Was für ne Frage, ist doch wohl logisch. Den einen gibt es nur nach nem Winter, wenn's taut und den anderen muss ich dann wohl nicht mehr erklären näch  .





Ich glaube, der große Unterschied liegt in der Abgabe der Duftstoffe der Würmer. Auf'n Regenwurm hab ich so gut wie noch nie was gefangen, der Tauwurm dagegen wird immer gerne genommen.


----------



## reddomino (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Findet jem. dass Fische die Mistwümer vorziehen, weil die ein stärker Geruch haben? 

Oder auf einem anderem Anlass?


----------



## Brassmann (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Also ich will die Mistwürmer beim Schleien Angeln nicht mehr missen


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Meiner Meinung nach sind Mistwürmer klasse für bestimmte Fischarten; Schleie, wie zuvor bereits gesagt, aber auch auf Brassen & Aal. 
Im Aquariumtest mit Barschen fielen sie im Vergleich zum Rotwurm jedoch total durch. Erst wenn alle Rotwürmer weg waren, packten (manche) Barsche auch die bis dahin liegen gebliebenen Mistwürmer. Man konnte ihnen ihre recht sparsame Begeisterung richtig ansehen. Auf Barsche nehm ich am liebsten die zappeligen Rotwürmer oder eben Tauwürmer. Doch die Rotwürmer machen mehr Action, was es gerade auf den Augenräuber Barsch bringt. Dazu sind sie unempfindlicher und eben selbst zu züchten.


----------



## Brummel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Also, Mistwürmer scheinen wirklich für Schleien einen Leckerbissen darzustellen, Kaulbarsche haben die bei mir auch schon inhaliert, aber daß Aale drauf stehen kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen:q.
Trotz der anderslautenden fachmännischen Meinung meines Opas habe ich noch keinen Aal auf Mistwurm gefangen, keine Ahnung woran es liegt#c.
Dagegen beißen auf die Mistwürmer (meist in Kombination mit Made oder manchmal auch Mais) wirklich fast nur Schleien, ab und zu eine Karausche.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dunraven (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Tau- und Regenwurm*

Ich müsste mal nachsehen.
Also meine Aufzeichnungen sagen für letztes Jahr:

MW: 14
TW: 12
Köfi: 7

Dazu noch 5 Aale die so stark gebissen haben die Nacht das ich am Ende alles an Würmern nehmen musste was ich hatte. Hauptsächlich Mistwürmer, aber zu Beginn auch noch Tauwürmer. Wobei ich meist 1/2 TW nehme.

Wie gesagt das sind die wo ich es aufgeschreiben habe. Dazu kommen noch einige bei denen ich keine Angaben habe, mehrere Bisse die ich nicht bekommen habe und noch einige Aale meiner Kumpels die meist mit TW fischen. Dazu noch welche von anderen Anglern die auch auf Köfi mehrere Erfolge hatten. Zu beachten ist auch das viele Aale schon in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden, also als Köfi noch nicht benutzt werden durfte. Daher schneidet der auch nicht so gut ab.

Ich kann also nichts gegen Mistwürmer sagen.

Für dieses Jahr habe ich folgende Ergebnisse noch im Kopf:

Ein Kumpel 3 Aale auf Dendrobena und ich 3 auf TW.


----------

